# kodak moment



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes I just catch that moment and its forever saved

My baby Brennan
[attachment=3:3n88gzf1]brennan and me.jpg[/attachment:3n88gzf1]

Snapped this of Angie and Sadie and didnt realize how it turned out till later when I was going through all the photos.
[attachment=2:3n88gzf1]goathalo.jpg[/attachment:3n88gzf1]

Here is just another random one of my 8 month old buck Boots
[attachment=1:3n88gzf1]Boots8months.jpg[/attachment:3n88gzf1]

I think Brennan is about 3 1/2-4 months now
she is a sassy little thing 
[attachment=0:3n88gzf1]Brennan1.jpg[/attachment:3n88gzf1]

and all of these and more at 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/? ... 057&type=1


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing they are great pics. I love the halo one. Very dreamy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a nice day with the goats! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks it was. I just sat in the sun and cuddled with Brennan and the others were like "what I want some of that too"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow....those are amazing........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, very nice! Especially the one of Angie & Sadie!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very pretty! Boots is handsome too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such pretty pics! I think the one of you and Brennan is my fav...so sweet :hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are adorable!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely pics!


----------

